# My 11 year old...



## MomFlipp (Apr 2, 2003)

My son was diagnosed Lactose Intolerant with IBS last week. He's had the symptoms since last October. The only time he really seems to have cramping pain is when he gets nervous. The couple of times recently involved being in a classroom setting. I pulled him out of school early in December because all the stress of being sick at school was making the symptoms worse. Once he was home, he was good. But when attending a bible study with kids his own age and when testing for the Jr High he will attend next year, he got all cramped up. I'm a bit nervous about counseling, but maybe he needs some? Any suggestions. Really need some advice.


----------



## perky (Apr 19, 2002)

my just today 11yo daughter has gerd and ibs. I started her with a therapist 2 yrs ago..it has helped. the therapist taught her ways to relax when she gets uptight, and to deal with the choices she makes. she had a a hard time choosing between 2 things she liked. it wasn't the cure all but it helped


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My 15 yr old was diagnosed last year. Counseling has helped enormously. I highly recommend it.


----------

